#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Κονίαμα σύνδεσης λιθοσωμάτων φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας

## SMBD

---

----------


## dim

Τα υποκατάστατα του ασβέστη (πχ asolit) δίνουν πλαστικότητα και επιβραδύνουν την πήξη του κονιάματος. Εσύ βέβαια μιλάς για μια μέρα μετά και για εύκολο θρυματισμό. Σε άλλα σημεία έλεγξες παλιότερο κονίαμα;

Ερώτηση προς εμπειρότερους: Μπορείτε να επιβάλετε σε συνεργείο να δουλέψει με υποκατάστατο ασβέστη; Αν χρησιμοποιήσει τέτοιο η τιμή/μ2 δεν πρέπει να έιναι μικρότερη; Γι αυτό πολλοί κάνουν πως δεν το ξέρουν και άλλοι δε θέλουν ούτε να το ακούνε ή είναι άλλοι λόγοι τεχνικοί (χρειάζεται σωστή δοσολογία που δύσκολα πετυχαίνεις στο εργοτάξιο κτλ και άρα δεν έχεις καλή "ποιότητα" κονιάματος).

----------


## dim

Αν και αύριο το κονίαμα βρίσκεται σ αυτή την κατάσταση πιστεύω μιλάμε για λάθος δοσολογία (asolit + πολυ νερό; ) αλλά πάλι η γνώμη κάποιου άλλου που έχει και "οπτική" εμπειρία σε χρήση τέτοιων συστατικών νομίζω είναι βαρύτερη. (το ξέρω ότι δε βοηθάω  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Πλύσιμο.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Δεν είπες τι είδος τοίχος είναι και τι είδος και μέγεθος πέτρας? Είναι τοίχος κτιρίου ή αυλής, μονής ή διπλής όψης και τι πάχος είναι. Γεμίζουν τα κενά με σύντριμμα πέτρας?, δλδ μια μεγάλη μέσα, μία έξω και στη μέση ότι κομμάτια βρούνε από τις σπασμένες? Συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνε την λάσπη στα κενά για να κάνουν στρώμα και να κάτσει η επόμενη πέτρα. Τις πέτρες τις σταυρώνουνε?

----------


## DirectionLess

Είναι εξ' ολοκλήρου νέα κατασκευή ; Δηλαδή γίνεται νέα δόμηση ή κάτι άλλο ; Γιατί μία φορά που μου 'χει τύχει (το νο. 3 που αναφέρει ο Μάνος - Antilime) να χρησιμοποιηθεί, ήταν κατ' υπόδειξην της επίβλεψης και μόνο, λόγω εφαρμογής ενισχυμένου επιχρίσματος (για να μην οξειδωθεί σε βάθος χρόνου το πλέγμα με λίγα λόγια).

----------

